# New Coach to the Board



## coachkenx (Sep 22, 2018)

hi, I am coach ken former coach of Enhanced Athlete and starting to get back into the BB boards again, Learn and Share!


----------



## solidassears (Sep 23, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 23, 2018)

​Welcome​


----------



## blergs. (Sep 24, 2018)

Welcome!!


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

coachkenx said:


> hi, I am coach ken former coach of Enhanced Athlete and starting to get back into the BB boards again, Learn and Share!


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 29, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Muscle Bob (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey coach  kets share some tips on getting bigger.  Welcome and hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 15, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## botamico (Nov 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Push50 (Nov 6, 2018)

welcome to IMF


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

coachkenx said:


> hi, I am coach ken former coach of Enhanced Athlete and starting to get back into the BB boards again, Learn and Share!



Welcome!


----------

